# Breeder in Manchester CT



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know or recommend this breeder from Manchester CT?

Vom Nordosten Haus

German Shepherd Puppies New York Boston Connecticut | Vom Nordosten Haus

All your help and insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't know anything specifically about this breeder. 
What are you looking for in a dog? 

Also, since this is your first post, how much do you know about the GSD breed? 

This breeder is very clearly a West German Show Line breeder, is that what you want? Personally, I would have liked to see some more info. on temperment and health of dogs. Are there hips and elbows OFA'd, for example? Do they do any training with their dogs? Unless you are buying a dog to compete in the show ring, I would want a little more info on the breeders goals and what they are breeding for.


----------



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the reply, I grew up with GSD's when i was younger. I am married with kids ages 10, 7 and 2 year old . What we want is a GSD for the family companionship, a dog with sound temperament.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

MKJ, just wondering, what made you choose this breeder? Where are you located? I looked at website again, and they did have some info. on hips of parents, so that's good. But is does seem like they are focused mostly on the show ring. Since you're looking primarily for a family pet, my guess is that show ring good looks is less important to you than temperament. I would at minimum suggest that you visit the breeder and meet the parents of any puppy you plan on purchasing. 

Also, depending on where you live, there are a number of breeders in the New England area that seem to have a good reputation on this forum. A quick search will provide you with some leads.

If you like the looks of West German Show line GSD's and are not too far from Derry, NH area, I would recommend you look at Olympia kennels. I purchased a puppy from them last year who just turned one. I have also met a bunch of their dogs. While this would honestly not be a great breeder if you were interested in Schutzhund or an obedience superstar, I have consistently been very impressed by the temperament of their dogs. My guy is calm in new situations, doesn't really get rattled by anything, gets along extremely well with other dogs and is neutral/indifferent to people.

This seems to be pretty characteristic of Olympia's dogs, as I've been to one of their open houses, where there were probably 15-20 dogs of various ages and from various litters. Everyone was well behaved. No signs of aggression towards people or other.
dogs. 

One final thought - with a 2 yr old child, it might be worth considering waiting a couple of years. GSD's can sometime be rambunctuous (particularly from 0-2 yrs old) and I could see him knocking down and being a little rough with your youngest. Also, children that age require a particulary patient dog.

I'm not saying you can't have a dog (or even a GSD) with little kids. My wife and I owned a 100 pound Samoyed when we brought our daughter home from the hospital and never had any problems. But I do think you need to be particularly careful with the temperament of the dog you get when you have children that young at home.

Good luck.


----------



## MKJ188 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi John, 

Thank you so much for all of your insight. One of our family friends had gotten a puppy from this breeder and the puppy has such an amazing temperament. We actually ended up driving to CT yesterday and met the breeder, mom and dad were on the property and were very calm and sweet. We ended up getting a puppy which the breeder helped us pick out, the ride back to NY was very smooth, I was worried about the puppy's first night at home however my daughter wanted her to be in her room so thats where we set up her crate and my daughter decided to sleep next to the crate. The puppy slept the whole night without any crying and whining, So far I am very pleased with the way this puppy has been. We are off to the vet tomorrow and i can't wait for her to get her shots done so we can start socializing, and the puppy classes. 

Again thank you so much for all of your help.

Kamron


----------



## BruceWinters (Dec 2, 2012)

Enjoy your new pup! Share some pictures please.
Bruce


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They title their dogs, they breed survey their dogs. It's all right there on the page you posted the link for. 

As far as their requirements for titling and testing, it's where it should be. All of those dogs have IPO titles and either breed surveys or show ratings (which is the first step to a breed survey).

If the dog has a breed survey (KKL) then it's a given the OFA's have been done. Some only have a show rating (ex SG-Rated) but have titles. I would assume they are working towards the breed survey. 
German Shepherd Puppies for Sale, German Shepherd Breeders

They are upholding the SV standards. If I were interested in a show line, I would go to the next step to talk to the breeder.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats on the puppy! We need pictures!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Congratulations on the new puppy. You will find that nothing makes forum members happier than seeing pics of new GSD puppies, so feel free to post some shots of your guy. Also, great to hear that you are using a crate. It will make housebreaking faster and easier. Finally, it sounds like your daughter is a real dog lover. I grew up with a GSD and 50 years later I still have a GSD


----------

